# désormais / dorénavant / dès à présent / d'ores et déjà



## sidahmed

Bonjour,

Y a-t-il une différence entre les expressions suivantes :
*désormais* / *dorénavant* / *dès à présent* / *d'ores et déjà* ?

Merci d'avance.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Voilà ce que le TLFi en dit :


> *Désormais
> A.— *[En relation avec le moment actuel de la parole]   À l'avenir, à partir de ce moment-ci, du moment actuel.   Synon. _dorénavant, maintenant, à l'avenir._
> *B.— *[Dans un récit, en relation avec un moment passé]  Dans la suite, à partir de ce moment-là.  Synon. _dès lors._
> 
> *Dorénavant*
> *A.— *[Dans un syst. d'énoncé au prés.] À l'avenir, à partir de ce moment-ci (moment présent, actuellement vécu par le sujet parlant). Synon. _désormais, maintenant, à l'avenir._
> *B.— *[Dans un syst. de narration au passé]  Synon. _dès lors, à partir de ce moment-là._
> 
> *D'ores et déjà**.* Dès à présent, dès maintenant.


Ainsi il n'y a pas de réelle différence de sens…


----------



## Ploupinet

Je donnerais plutôt à "dorénavant" un sens d'avenir, comme pour introduire une relation de cause à effet, par exemple : "Tu t'es fait voler tes affaires ? Dorénavant, tu feras plus attention !"


----------



## annep70

D'accord avec Ploupinet:

Dorénavant est plus dans le futur, et général, dans le sens ou ça va se passer "chaque fois", se répéter.: "Dorénavant, j'étudierai pour mes examens bien à l'avance" 

Désormais à pour moi le même sens que dorénavant: "Désormais j'irai dormir tôt pour pouvoir mieux travailler le lendemain" 

Dès à présent est quelque chose qui va commencer maintenant, cette fois-ci: "Je vais commencer à étudier pour cet examen du mois prochain dès à présent", "Mets tes chaussures dès à présent pour être prêt quand tes amis viendront te chercher."

D'ores et déjà à, en plus, la connotation de "déjà": "Cette règle est d'ores et déjà en application", "Nous produisons d'ores et déjà davantage d'électricité que nous n'en avons besoin"

Ces explications n'engagent que moi,et j'accepte les rectifications avec plaisir.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans l'ensemble, je suis plutôt assez d'accord avec toi, Anne, mais deux ou trois choses me chiffonnent, sans que je sache encore exactement quoi…
Par exemple, toutes les phrases ci-dessous sont possibles, quoiqu'avec de légères nuances :

_Nous produisons *déjà* davantage d'électricité que nous n'en avons besoin._ (Cela fait un certain temps que c'est le cas.)
_Nous produisons *à présent* davantage d'électricité que nous n'en avons besoin._ (Ce n'était pas le cas autrefois.)
_Nous produisons *dès à présent* davantage d'électricité que nous n'en avons besoin._ (Nous venons de commencer à en produire davantage ; c'est tout récent.)
_Nous produisons *dès maintenant* davantage d'électricité que nous n'en avons besoin._ (_idem_ que _dès à présent_)
_Nous produisons *d'ores et déjà* davantage d'électricité que nous n'en avons besoin._ (Soit synonyme de _déjà_, soit de _dès maintenant_…)
_Nous produisons *désormais* davantage d'électricité que nous n'en avons besoin._ (Ainsi ce n'est pas forcément quelque chose de répétitif, mais qui peut aussi être continu. Quoi qu'il en soit, il y a la notion que ce n'était pas le cas auparavant.)
_Nous produisons *dorénavant* davantage d'électricité que nous n'en avons besoin._ (_idem_ que désormais ; on peut sans doute dire que _dorénavant_ et _désormais_ sont des vrais synonymes.)​


----------



## annep70

Ouf! Oui, c'est certain, elles sont possibles. Pas facile à expliquer...


----------



## Little Chandler

Bonjour,
Est-ce que _désormais_ et _dorénavant_ sont des synonymes parfaits  ? C'est-à-dire, y a-t-il des cas où ils ne sont pas interchangéables ou il n'y en a pas ?

Merci.


----------



## itka

Oui, bon, en bref, désormais et dorénavant sont des synonymes parfaits. C'est bien ce que je pensais ... et tout aussi peu employés l'un que l'autre en langage courant et oral, où on préfère dire : "à partir de maintenant"... sauf si on veut faire de l'humour :
_"Dorénavant, c'est toi qui descendras la poubelle !"_
ou de la poésie :
_"Désormais, on ne nous verra plus ensemble"_(Charles Aznavour)


----------



## JeanDeSponde

itka said:


> ... et tout aussi peu employés l'un que l'autre en langage courant et oral, où on préfère dire : "à partir de maintenant"...


Ca, et l'emploi avec humour, c'est tellement vrai que l'un des rares usages de _dorénavant_ qui persiste est dans l'expression :
_A partir de dorénavant...
_(Expression bien sûr incorrecte, et donc employée à dessein comme telle, comme "au début du commencement")


----------



## Little Chandler

Merci pour toutes vos réponses, je ne savais pas vraiment qu'ils étaient aussi peu employés... mais j'ai encore un doute : sont-ils également interchangéables quand il s'agit d'un événement passé ? Par exemple, dans la phrase ci-dessous :

_L'usine n'était désormais qu'une ruine._

Si on mettait _dorénavant_, ça ferait un peu bizarre, non ? Qu'est-ce que vous en dites ?


----------



## itka

A dire vrai, je n'emploie jamais "dorénavant", aussi mon sentiment de locuteur (-trice?) français(e) est muet sur ce chapitre, mais le TLFI l'accepte sans broncher. Regarde ici.
Donc, je crois qu'on peut admettre ces deux mots comme parfaits synonymes...au rayon des rebuts ! (J'exagère un peu... mais pas beaucoup !)


----------



## LeMoineau

Ma maman, elle dit souvant (pour meubler ou mettre un terme à une conversation) :

A partir de désormais jusqu'à dorénavant, ce sera comme d'habitude !!!

Je pense qu'il y a un peu d'humour là-dedans, car l'utilisation de dorénavant ne me semble pas très à-propos...

m.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonsoir à tous 

"A partir de maintenat" et "dès maintenat" peuvent être les synonymes de "désormais" ?

désormais, je ne parle jamais avec toi !
au lieu de :
A partir de maintenat,( ou dès maintenat) je ne parle jamais avec toi !

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Ladjoul

Bonsoir Imanakbari,
"Désormais" est tout à fait synonyme de "à partir de maintenant" ou "dès maintenant" ; ils veulent dire exactement la même chose.
Attention, tu as oublié un "n" avant le "t" final de "maintena*n*t" ! 
A bientôt


----------



## snarkhunter

... Et, puisqu'il était initialement question de synonymes, n'oublions surtout pas d'inclure à notre liste l'élégant "dorénavant" !


----------



## Francois114

Il me semble que le futur s'impose : "je ne parlerai plus jamais avec toi", et mieux encore, plus définitif  et un peu plus littéraire : "Jamais plus je ne parlerai avec toi... !"
François


----------



## jscottseptembre

_désormais ou dorénavant_

Lequel est le plus soutenu ?

Merci


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je dirais qu'ils appartiennent au même registre.


----------



## maraudeur

« J'ai décidé de rire dorénavant le moins possible, à cause de mes rides »  est incorrect puisque l'action se situe dans le passé.

Formes correctes :

- J'ai désormais décidé de rire le moins possible.
- Dorénavant, je rirai le moins possible.

*Note des modérateurs :* Ce message provient de cette discussion.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

maraudeur said:


> « J'ai décidé de rire dorénavant le moins possible, à cause de mes rides »  est incorrect puisque l'action se situe dans le passé.


La phrase n'est pas à moi, mais c'est une citation de Henry de Montherlant et prise comme exemple par linternaute.com pour l'adverbe "dorénavant". Je ne crois pas qu'un tel écrivain fasse une erreur pareille ! pas vous ?


----------



## maraudeur

Je ne sais réellement si un écrivain peut faire une bourde linguistique, après tout nul n'est à l'abri de faire une erreur, et puis les écrivains ont des correcteurs.

Toujours est-il que cette phrase me choque en utilisant dorénavant au lieu de désormais.

Le cntrl me conforte dans cette optique :
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/dorénavant
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/désormais

Mais étant donné que cette phrase est issue d'un roman, il y a sans doute un contexte antérieur justifiant l'utilisation de dorénavant.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne vois quant à moi strictement rien à redire à la phrase de Montherlant. On ne peut certainement pas la condamner comme vous le faites !


----------



## maraudeur

Bah disons dorénavant alors que mon avis est subjectif, de cette façon je n'heurterai désormais plus vos avis contraires.
Toujours est-il que je reste sur ma position.


----------



## Maître Capello

Là où vous faites erreur, c'est que ce n'est pas la décision qui est _dorénavant_ ou _désormais_, mais le fait de rire le moins possible. Puisque vous dites qu'il y a une différence entre _dorénavant_ et _désormais_, laquelle voyez-vous ?


----------



## matoupaschat

maraudeur said:


> « J'ai décidé de rire dorénavant le moins possible, à cause de mes rides »  est *incorrect puisque l'action se situe dans le passé.*





maraudeur said:


> Je ne sais réellement si un écrivain peut faire une bourde linguistique, après tout nul n'est à l'abri de faire une erreur, et puis les écrivains ont des correcteurs.
> Toujours est-il que cette phrase me choque en utilisant dorénavant au lieu de désormais.
> *Le cntrl me conforte dans cette optique :*
> DORÉNAVANT : Définition de DORÉNAVANT
> DÉSORMAIS : Définition de DÉSORMAIS
> Mais étant donné que cette phrase est issue d'un roman, il y a sans doute un contexte antérieur justifiant l'utilisation de dorénavant.


Euh, si je lis bien *l'article "dorénavant" du CNRTL*, son utilisation dans une phrase au passé n'a rien de fautif:

B.− [Dans un syst. de narration au passé] Synon. dès lors, à partir de ce moment-là.Dorénavant, Paulina en se couchant dut remettre la clé de sa chambre à Mademoiselle Priscilla (Jouve, Paulina,1925, p. 35):​


----------



## ydoléM

Bonjour, 
je rouvre naïvement cette conversation, deux ans plus tard... 

en toute rigueur, l'emploi de _désormais_ est-il donc incorrect dans cette phrase : "cette méthode est _désormais_ bien connue et largement utilisée" ?
Ce n'est pas à partir de maintenant qu'elle est connue, mais depuis quelques temps, de plus en plus, de sorte qu'elle est aujourd'hui bien établie... le point de départ n'est donc pas maintenant mais dans un passé proche... cependant l'idée d'une continuité dans le futur, apportée par _désormais_, serait absente avec _aujourd'hui _ou _maintenant. _

En tout cas, il ne me serait pas venu à l'esprit d'utiliser _dorénavant_, qui annonce franchement un point de départ présent et une projection dans le futur (d'ailleurs j'emploierais plus facilement le futur que le présent avec dorénavant, même si les deux sont corrects). Bref, j'entends une nuance entre _dorénavant_ et _désormais_, pour moi _désormais_ est moins franc, moins insistant, mais d'après ce fil, je me trompe..? Ce n'est peut-être que parce que mon oreille est plus habituée à _désormais_...


----------



## sneaky13

dorénavant ---> décision 
désormais ---> constatation


----------

